# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Outpost Security Suite Pro/Firewall Pro 2009 (6.5.4.2525.381)

## SDA

Компания Agnitum, отечественный разработчик персональных брандмауэров обновила версию отдельного межсетевого экрана Outpost Firewall Pro и интегрированного комплекса защиты Outpost Security Suite Pro версии 2009. Основным назначением первого продукта является предотвращение краж персональной информации, а также обеспечение мощной защиты от spyware, кейлоггеров, троянских коней и прочего вредоносного кода, позволяет предупредить несанкционированное вторжение в беспроводные сети. Outpost Security Suite Pro включает в себя аналогичные возможности, а также встроенный антивирус. 
Версии линейки 2009 имеют следующие функции и возможности:

    * полная поддержка Windows Vista Service Pack 1на 32- и 64-битной платформах
    * поддержка протокола IPv6 (широко используемого в Windows Vista)
    * автоматически обновляемый “черный список” вредоносных и мошеннических сайтов
    * режим автоматического обучения в течение первой недели работы
    * поддержка быстрого переключения учетных записей пользователей
    * соединение и управление через удаленный рабочий стол
    * модуль web-контроля (блокировка сайтов и фильтрация активного содержимого web-страниц)
    * усиленная система Anti-leak (продвинутая техника защиты от утечки данных)
    * локальная безопасность (защита от несанкционированной активности программ и попадания ПК в сети компьютеров "зомби", а также блокирование известных руткитов)
    * новый журнал событий в текстовом формате (быстрый и удобный при импортировании, обработке и отслеживании данных по истории активности системы) 
http://www.agnitum.ru/news/2008-07-0...t-Pro-2009.php

Это сервисный релиз, в котором исправлено и изменено следующее:

    * при контекстном сканировании могли не обнаруживаться запакованные вредоносные файлы
    * отсутствовали звуковые оповещения
    * возможное зависание/остановка полного сканирования системы
    * возможное зависание при редактировании правила
    * блокировался доступ к локальному серверу приложения Intuit.ru
    * сторонние средства защиты могли ложно детектировать файл Outpost zlib.dll как зараженный
    * базы сигнатур обновлялись даже при неустановленном компоненте Антивирус+Антишпион
    * проблемы автоприменения правил для некоторых приложений http://www.agnitum.ru/products/outpost/history.php

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

